# Darla and Daisy, 2nd visit.



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok so here is Darla now at 6weeks old and little Daisy who is 3 and coming home with wee Darla soon.:hello1:

Darla









































More.......


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Aww, she's so CUTE!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

DAISY (Couldnt get many of her as she wouldnt sit still, ha!)


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Daisy is lovely!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG Terri - Darla has gotten even cuter!! Unbelievable!! What a little princess. I bet you were just dying when you had to leave. And Daisy has such a sweet little face. They're going to be best friends


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Darla gets cute with every visit!!! I love Daisy too


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg terri cute alert or what they are both so beautiful darla looks stunning ohhhh im so in love with them both you are so lucky


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG Terri, you are getting two of the cutest chi's I think I've ever seen. Talk about this being worth the wait. Darla is amazingly gorgeous and Daisy has won my heart already. I'm so excited for you and us, I could just die.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh my they are both beautiful girls! I just love Darla's color! Everytime I hear that name I think of "Finding Nemo" with the lil gurl that shakes the fish lol.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Terri they are just both so lovely!!
You are going to be blessed by these girls!!
I just cant wait to share their homecoming too!!
Wonderful photos too!!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

So cute!! You are very lucky!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh Terri! Look at Darla! She is gorgeous - just the most perfect little chi  I'm so pleased and excited for you.
Cant believe how much shes grown! Daisy is gorgeous too! shes so pretty xxx


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

AWWW!
Your daisy looks like my isis!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwww beauty!!!  have fun cuddling with her! she looks like lots of fun


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I LOVE Darla...she is gorgeous..her coloring is so pretty

Love Daisy too her expression is to sweet


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness Terri! They are both beautiful Angels!!! Look at Darla! She is so alert now. :lol: What a doll baby! Her coloring is getting even more gorgeous as she grows! She looks like she has blue eye shadow on. :lol: How adorable is that! And remember our convo. about her ears being up? Look at them! They are so nice and perky, and so teeny. :lol: She is Gorgeous!!! Daisy is a little doll too! Such a sweet lovable little face. She looks like a sweetheart. She appears to be a small tike. Didn't you say she just had a baby boy pup recently? Was it just the one pup she had? OMGosh Terri, they are just beautiful! I'm so happy for you. 2 weeks! Just 2 more weeks! (((Hugs)))

PS~ I'm such a dummie. I was thinking it would be midnight my time before you posted pics. :lol:


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i just died. that is all.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

WAy to cute!!!! oh my! i want another baby chi chi


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri, the difference in a few weeks!!! they are both georgous, is daisy smallish


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!
I am truelly blessed with these Angels.
Oh and Robin these are your babies too, you have all been in this with me from the start and you will all see them grow up, hehe!

T and Amanda, yeah Daisy is quite wee and slender.
She had 2 pups T, but one sadly didnt make it.
Her wee boy is going a week before Darla and her littermates.
He is so adorable too, and licked my hand off! haha!!
Oh and yes it is like blue eyeshadow, lol
You were right about her ears too.

I am getting Darla and Daisy at the same time though, and i am happy with that.
I just want to build a time machine and zoom past the next 2 weeks already!! lol

Thanks for sharing my joy my good pals!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

What a beautiful little bundle of joy! and, Daisy is lovely!
I can't wait for you to get to bring them home. Are you counting the days?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh god yes Therese, i will be even more of a nightmare to live with for the next 2 weeks!! lol
I just want them home already!!
It's been a long road, but they are so worth the wait!


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

aww so gorgeous!! bet you cant wait til shes home x


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG terri, Darla is just absolutely to die for!! and daisy is such a cutie!!

bet you can't wait! xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww they are so cute.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG they are just beautiful! I am soooo jealous!! Darla is simply gorgeous, I love her colorings, and Daisy is just as beautiful!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

AWWW!!! I love it, sticking out her little tongue!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are both absoloutely adorable! I cannot believe how Darla has grown - she is beautiful!

You must be more than excited at this stage!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG her colouring is gorgeous!  What a cute lil toot! Lucky you ;-)


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my god what goregeous babies!!!!!!!!x


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Darla SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!! i love her colouring and she has such a sweet face, i can't wait for you to bring her home Terri, she's gorgeous!!

As for Daisy, check out those ears!!! she's just beautiful. She looks very motherly, i'm sure she'll take care of Darla and they'll be great friends.

Hope the visit went well and can't wait to see more pics soon!!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww she is just gorgeous! I love her colouring. Not long now


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG how cute, Darla has changed a LOT! Eyes open and so alert! Love love love her colouring. Daisy is a doll as well.
You must be so excited!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Darla!! She reminds me so much of Bella on here and she is one of my favorites. I love the blue and tan. So pretty!! Daisy is a darling too. You are so very lucky to be getting them both. 

Brodysmom


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooooooo they are both perfect!! I love Darla's little head & her nice short muzzle - she is precioius.  Of course, I love her color & markings as well. hehe

Can't wait until you bring them home - I bet you are so excited!!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Terri! They are too precious....... I am so excited for you and ALL OF US!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

YAYAYAYAY! So beautiful


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Terri I've had to come back for another look because they are both so gorgeous!
I showed the pics to Mark too and he loves them  xxx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so gorgeous!! you must be excited x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Terri! You have NO idea how happy I am!!!! Grinning from ear to ear over here for you and the little ones. Both of them are gorgeous and I am totally smitten with Darla especially! I am totally biased to Darla though as you know, she's literally the spitting image of my girl Faith at that age. Bless you both! Man I can't wait for these next two weeks to pass by so we can be barraged with pics of both your beautiful girls!  Okay, now I MUST go back and look at their pics again. GORGEOUS! Congratulations again!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

They are so beautiful! I of course love Darla's coloring, it is almost identical to my Neeci's coloring and I may be a bit biased. Daisy is simply adorable as well. She just looks so precious. I can't wait for you to bring them home so we can more updates and pics!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments and well wishes. xxxx


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

omg they are adorable love them xxx


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Aww they are both cuties!  Daisy has such a sweet face and Darla is just precious.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh how beautiful Terri x


----------

